# Crear librerias en Mikroc ?



## javio1022 (Ago 14, 2011)

necesito saber como hacerlas ya que estoy haciendo un programa para un lcd siemens pero me urge crear librerias para que se me haga mas facil.. no me digan que ya existen esas librerias la idea es aprender! gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 14, 2011)

Usualmente las creas en un archivo de texto plano con extension .asm .c o .h o.lib, cargas el directorio en las opciones del programa o copias los archivos a la carpeta de librerias de tu programa y mandas llamar las funciones desde tu programa principal... el compilador se encarga de buscarlas y añadirlas...


----------



## Humphrey (Mar 2, 2015)

Eso es todo? Pero primero debo compilar esa librería y después ponerla en la misma carpeta donde está mi código principal?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 2, 2015)

Sí, eso es todo. Escribes tu librería, la incluyes en la carpeta de tu proyecto y en tu programa y llamas a las funciones.
Las que vienen por defecto si están compiladas, pero tú no necesitas compilar la librería que escribiste.

Si vas a usar la librería en otros programas, la puedes poner dentro de la carpeta "Include" que se encuentra en donde tienes instalado mikroC.
Así la puedes usar en otros programas y ya no necesitas estarla incluyendo en cada carpeta de tus proyectos.
Y la incluyes de la forma habitual en tu programa. Por ejemplo:
*#include <mis_funciones.lib>*


----------



## Humphrey (Mar 5, 2015)

haber si entendi, la libreria la hago en mikroc, no la compilo?, como se crearia el hex? o solo necesito verificar si es valida al compilarla y luego ponerlo en un bloc de notas y de ahi recien ponerla en la carpeta o para uso general en la carpeta include de mikroc

Gracias por responder!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 5, 2015)

La puedes escribir en mikroC o en cualquier editor de texto.
El código que escribas es como si fuera parte del programa pero estará en otro archivo. (Librería)
Cuando la termines, la colocas dentro de la carpeta de tu proyecto o en la carpeta "Include"
En la cabecera de tu programa principal la declaras incluyéndola de la forma habitual y ya puedes tener acceso a las funciones que tengas en esa librería.
Y no es necesario que compiles la librería.
Si tu código y el código de la librería no tienen errores, cuando compiles el programa se debe generar el archivo ejecutable *.hex.


----------



## Humphrey (Abr 28, 2015)

disculpa por el tiempo ausente, retomando la libreria la puedo crear tanto en mikroc o en bloc de notas, la incluyo en la carpeta del proyecto o en la carpeta include de mikro, me va a avisar si hay errores cuando commpile en el codigo principal? y al guardar en el bloc de notas, lo guardo con .c?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 28, 2015)

Si, y le puedes poner la extensión que quieras, eso no es importante.
Lo que si es importante es que la incluyas con el mismo nombre y extensión.

Es común poner .C como extensión a los archivos de código fuente en C, .H a los archivos de cabecera (Header File)
.OBJ a los archivos de objetos (Objet File) .LST a los archivos plantilla de datos (List Template)
.LIB a las librerías (Library File) etc.

Incluso, le puedes dejar la extensión *.TXT (Text File  o Archivo de Texto)


----------

